# Electric Fuel Pump?



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

I've got a stock 1968 GTO 400 with a Rochester Quadrajet. I don't drive the car that often and when I do I have to crank it quite a bit to get fuel in the carb bowl so that it will start. I'm guessing whatever gas was in there when I shut it off either leaked down (although the carb was rebuilt recently) or evaporated. I only run ethanol free premium. I'm thinking of installing an electric fuel pump so that it runs when I turn on the ignition and fills the bowl before I crank the starter. Has anyone ever done this? What electric pump did you use, and where did you place it?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

The Aeromotive Phantom is the best electric pump solution I'm aware of, but it's spendy for a car that isn't making much power. They are designed for big power carb cars or EFI, but I don't think there's a more elegant solution available. 

Carbureted Phantom 200 Kit - Aeromotive

I think this is the smallest Phantom pump they have available and it includes the FPR you'd need to step the pressure down as well. Aeromotive makes some nice stuff though... I know lots of people running their gear.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds to me like all you need is a decent electric pump, back near the tank. Then rig it with a toggle switch, so you can fill the bowl, then cut it off. For just puttering around, a good stock pump will pull enuff gas thru some electric pumps to run OK. 

I rigged all our bracket cars this way. Only switched the electric pump on for a run, then switched it off, after the run. Worked great, and didn't run the batt down as quick, running without an alternator.

If I remember correctly, I ran Carter electric pumps.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/c...RHQCETtVTLMxZw9jTyBvMneZlYQfGiMFDMxoCE47w_wcB

Amazon.com: Carter P4070 Electric Fuel Pump: Automotive


If you can get by with a low pressure pump, there are lots of cheap ones for under $20.

Low Pressure Electric Fuel Pump | eBay

I read that the mechanical pump will pull thru these low pressure Airtex pumps. These sell for just under $30, from Summit, Ebay, and many other vendors.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Fuel-Pump-AIRTEX-E8016S-/311058820870?hash=item486c8cef06&vxp=mtr


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I ran a Carter pusher style pump for years on my '67 GTO, and it's still there, but I don't use it anymore. Very easy to install in front of the fuel tank under the trunk floor, and plumb it in-line. I ran a toggle switch to mine. Not expensive. My logic now is to crank the engine in about three 5-second bursts, with cool-down times in between. Then, when the engine does fire up, it already has oil pressure. Harder on the battery, but much better for the engine.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's the same procedure I use with the Beast. It doesn't take more than a few days for all the fuel to evaporate through that huge bowl vent on that SD455 QJet. 

Bear


----------

